

Use Sublime Text to develop hardware - fallingmeat
http://fallingnate.svbtle.com/pic-embedded-development-with-sublime

======
fallingmeat
Some of you software guys looking to move into hardware might appreciate this
simple shortcut, at least for PIC programming. Obviously this is a general
approach. If you're looking to streamline your HW dev process, feel free to
reach out.

